# Dayan TengYun M



## rlnninja (Aug 17, 2019)

This cube is the only Dayan cube I have ever used, so I don't know how it compares to their older puzzles. Out of the box it was extremely fast, so I set it up with some Traxxas 30k and Lubicle Silk. It still maintains a very smooth and light feel and is probably the fastest cube I own. It is my current backup main, and may become my main because I really enjoy solving it. I would recommend this cube if you have a light turning style or enjoy fast, smooth, and light cubes.


----------



## jakelevine (Aug 17, 2019)

What other cubes do you have that you are comparing it to?


----------



## rlnninja (Aug 18, 2019)

jakelevine said:


> What other cubes do you have that you are comparing it to?


I am comparing it to a GTS2m that is almost dead after using it a lot for over a year, and a Gan 354m that I don't really like anymore.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 18, 2019)

It is best cube ever!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 27, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> It is best cube ever!


So do I!


----------



## rubik2005 (Aug 27, 2019)

It's my main and it was extremely smooth ootb. This cube is perfect for me!!


----------



## TheCube4226 (Oct 4, 2019)

This cube is notoriously fast and many find it to be uncontrollable. However, the corner cutting is fantastic. I found a setup on this cube that is absolutely incredible, and I even considered switching to it as my 3x3 main. I ended up sticking with my trusty GTS3 but I am using this TengYun for OH now and my times are dropping very quickly.

The first step is to lubricate your core. I highly recommend using Lubicle Black at is makes the puzzles extremely smooth and quick (you will see later why this is important) and lasts pretty much forever. You want to apply this to your screws and springs. I actually replaced the springs with the tighter ones that come as an accessory with the YJ MGC 3x3, but if you don't have those, the default springs are fine. Next, before you put your screws and springs and everything back in, you want to add two extra washers to each side. The Tengyun comes with a back full of spare parts that includes a couple dozen extra washers, so if you have the TengYun, you should have these. I got this idea from SpeedCubeReview. Lastly, (for the core) you need to tension it. Out of the box, the TengYun comes EXTREMELY loose. Mine is pretty tight now. If you tug on a corner and look inside, you can just barely NOT see the end of the corner stalk (the wide base, not the actual stalk). Now let's move on to the piece lube.

I applied a generous amount of Angstrom Gravitas to all the contact points on one corner piece, and one edge (you will want to remove these to apply the lubrication). Don't add too much, but if you do it shouldn't be too much of a problem just due to how inherently fast this cube is. Lastly, apply one or two drops of DNM-37 (or to taste). Two or three solves should be enough to evenly distribute the piece lube, and from that point just break it in a little. The cube still feels quick, but it's is much more stable, noticeably slower, and is very easy to control. The combination of appropriate speed, smoothness, superior stability, and light magnets make this particular setup perfect for an OH cube. I highly recommend this to anyone with a DaYan TengYun lying around.

Hopefully somebody finds this helpful because it took a substantial amount of time to write (type, whatever). Happy cubing!


----------

